# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  New ticker

## captaind

Thing are going well at the yard and it seems I'll be back for a long weekend work trip in August.........

----------


## Islander

Right on Capt' D, 

I've just booked as well, but not til next year!!  August in Negril, sounds lovely!!

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## msmari

Still testing

http://www.tickerfactory.com/

----------


## msmari

Testing again

----------


## Rumrunner

I've tried everything and still only get the text, no image. Can someone please tell me what I'm doing wrong. I've used Tickerfactory many times before and never had a problem.

----------


## Rob

Rumrunner,

I just checked your profile and I dont see any tickerfactory script in your signature area. What problem are you having once you enter something in that area?

Let me know.

----------

